# Invisible Fence question



## z28melissa (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a 1 year old husky and just completed Invisible Fence training. The trainer initially put her on the full correction with no delay because of the way huskies generally are. She was so good with the new fence. My husky is one of the laziest, most laid back dog I've ever had... she sees bunnies and other wild animals outdoors all the time and has never had any interest in them. However, the route of the wiring is pretty irregular, there are lots of nooks and crannies where she has to stay in just the right spot or real close to a wall to not get shocked, and I think a warning beep would benefit her greatly.

So, does anyone know if I can adjust the collar so there's a warning beep, or is this something that only the trainer can do? I can't find anything in the owner's manual regarding it.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I am 100% anti-invisible fence/shock collars so I'm not sure...however, after being shocked just a few times AT THE HIGHEST LEVEL  I don't think your dog will wander anywhere near the fence line. Your concern should be that other animals could get IN.


----------



## z28melissa (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think she will wander near it either, which in a way bothers me, because she's staying about 20 feet away from all boundaries and isn't making the most of the space. I think if she had a warning beep she'd be more confident in using all of her space. Although I was hesitatant about the invisible fence, it turned out to be my best option... the terrain/layout of my property is not adequate for a physical fence, and I live on a major US Highway and run a business from home (lots of traffic!) so I definitely needed something. We're always outside when she is, and she's inside when we're gone, so other animals getting in isn't a concern.



OwnedBySix said:


> Well I am 100% anti-invisible fence/shock collars so I'm not sure...however, after being shocked just a few times AT THE HIGHEST LEVEL  I don't think your dog will wander anywhere near the fence line. Your concern should be that other animals could get IN.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, quite honestly, common sense would have told me that there should have been a warning beep before she was EVER actually shocked. How was she supposed to know she was getting too close? Oh yeah...ZAP! Do you really think a beep is going to do anything for her now that she is petrified to go anywhere even remotely close to the property line? The beep will have no meaning whatsoever.

I always hear that a real fence isn't feasible because they have such and such acres and an 'irregular' fence line. It probably would have been much cheaper, not to mention much more humane, to give the dog a 20x20 or so kennel run.


----------



## z28melissa (Jun 21, 2006)

OwnedBySix said:


> Well, quite honestly, common sense would have told me that there should have been a warning beep before she was EVER actually shocked. How was she supposed to know she was getting too close? Oh yeah...ZAP! Do you really think a beep is going to do anything for her now that she is petrified to go anywhere even remotely close to the property line? The beep will have no meaning whatsoever.
> 
> I always hear that a real fence isn't feasible because they have such and such acres and an 'irregular' fence line. It probably would have been much cheaper, not to mention much more humane, to give the dog a 20x20 or so kennel run.


It definitely wouldn't have been cheaper to go with a physical fence... log house on a hill, pond on immediate north side, woods on immediate west side, leech bed on immediate south side with another pond beyond that, and concrete driveway/parking lot for business on east side. 

I agree, I thought it was pretty unfair when the trainer told me she was going straight for no warning... but she assured me that it was necessary. And I'm hoping that I can change it on my own and somehow teach her that there's a warning before the shock. She did get poked the other day while following a scent with her head down, maybe if that sort of thing happens with a warning that's how she'll learn about it. 

I do however think that the highest correction level was necessary, since Shiloh would just shake her head a little on a low level. It barely phased her. Although each time she touched the boundary during training I cringed... I hated the training period, probably more than she did.

I also found a stray signal about 30 feet from any line... actually the dog found it first. During the consultation they told me that the Invisible Fence brand didn't do that like the other brands. I was pretty mad, but they did send me a "signal eraser" for free which fixed it.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't suggest fencing your whole yard...just an area for her, but that is neither here nor there. I guess you should check their website and if you find nothing, contact the company directly. Good luck.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Do you have to argue about everything?


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

bigdawgs said:


> Do you have to argue about everything?


Everyone is entitled to an opinion, this is mine.

Surely you have heard the invisible fence/shock collar debate and the pros and cons.


----------



## z28melissa (Jun 21, 2006)

She (or he?) is not arguing... simply stating an opinion, on something that is rather controversial so it's understandable that not everyone will agree on it. 

Thanks for your input... I'm just hesitant about calling the company and it seems like someone on these boards would know.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

As for adjusting the collar. I think only the company can do that. I house kept for a family that had an invisible fence put in and I remember them having to call the installer to come out and adjust the collars for the dog. I think they do it for free too. Atleast they did for this family.


----------

